# Fault Code



## stas92 (Nov 18, 2011)

When by Autozone to run a scan on the check engine light. Code they gave me is P117A. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Never heard of that code or any code starting with an "A" for that matter. I'd try a different place or buy your own scanner.

Did they give you a definition for the code?


----------



## stas92 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dronks said:


> Never heard of that code or any code starting with an "A" for that matter. I'd try a different place or buy your own scanner.
> 
> Did they give you a definition for the code?


Oh sorry about that. i meant P117A


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/tech/vw/vw.dtc.table.htm 

Hope this helps


----------



## stas92 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea saw that table. That's why I'm all confused, maybe he read the code wrong. or I heard A instead of 8. Hopefully could get a hold of vagcom tonight.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

stas92 said:


> Yea saw that table. That's why I'm all confused, maybe he read the code wrong. or I heard A instead of 8. Hopefully could get a hold of vagcom tonight.



just go back up there and have them run it again.


----------



## stas92 (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it possible for the sensor right after the cat to be triggered due to increased airflow of my catback? Should I give 42dd O2 spacer a try?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

stas92 said:


> Is it possible for the sensor right after the cat to be triggered due to increased airflow of my catback? Should I give 42dd O2 spacer a try?


Increased flow post-cat would not have an affect on the rear o2 sensor. 
If you removed the cat, or added a high-flow cat, you would throw a catalytic inefficiency code.


----------

